# August 2017 buddies wanted!



## Chris1981

Hi,
I got my BFP four days ago and I am almost six weeks pregnant. I should be due around August 10 of 2017.
It's my first :blush:
I haven't told anyone yet except for my husband and I'd love some buddies to chat with and share experiences :thumbup: 
My husband doesn't really want to talk about it yet; although TTC was a mutual decision, he didn't expect us to conceive for at least another year and a half so unfortunately he isn't very happy. I am though and I'm only just managing to keep this news to myself :happydance:
Who else is due in August? Let me know!!!
Chris


----------



## OwlBump

Hey! Congratulations on your BFP!

I'm approx 6weeks 2 days with my second, estimated due date 12th August 
We've been TTC for 4 months but we'd both accepted this month was stupidly unlikely to happen so it was a planned surprise? It was purely on a whim that I did a test the day af was due &#128514;Took 9 months to fall pregnant with my son so we thought it would be similar or longer this time.

We have told family and friends, not much point in trying to hide it around Christmas for us.

Started to feel incredibly tired the past week and nausea kicks in if I'm hungry.. preying it doesn't get worse like before 

I've got my first midwife booking in appointment in January 4th :)

Great to meet you! Xx


----------



## Chris1981

Hi OwlBump,

Congrats!!!
I have my first appointment on December 30th and the first ultrasound on the 4th. How exciting.:wohoo: And scary of course. I just hope everything is okay and I'm counting on all of this starting to feel more real once I hear my baby's heartbeat.
I actually told a friend and my brother and sister; so awesome. Sharing is great.
I have the same thing with the nausea; I'm fine until I get hungry. Unfortunately I get hungry a lot :shrug: Oh well, I tell myself it's a good sign.
How old is your son now?

Chris


----------



## OwlBump

Aww fab! It's great you've been able to share it with people :) your scan is so soon! How exciting, hearing their little heartbeat is amazing you'll love it :D 
they won't scan until 12weeks here unless they have concerns. 
I'm the same at the moment, with getting nausea when I'm hungry I'm so not enjoying that but it could be worse.

My son is almost 2yr 6month :) so he'll be about two months past 3 when baby is due. We're planning to get him potty trained after the new year all being well. 

Xx


----------



## Chris1981

Do you get tired a lot? 
I'm okay for most things, but going to the gym has become a real chore. I usually go three times a week for running and fitness, but running just seems so much more tiring than usual. I don't want to overdo it, but I also know that staying in shape when you're pregnant is important. I'm still looking for that middle ground. I don't want my pregnancy to be an excuse either


----------



## OwlBump

Yeah I find the days very tiring at the moment, hubby is working extra hours over Christmas so I've got our son up from 7am for most of the day and he's one active little lad lol, he's not in nursery until September.

Try keeping it up I'd just take it steady but if your not feeling it one day why not swim instead or do something low impact
I never got back to the gym after my son &#128514;
I'll be swimming again from 12 weeks when it's free here


----------



## Chris1981

Just wondering, is being pregnant for the second time different from the first time? 
I imagine it being different if for no other reason than it's not all so new anymore.


----------



## OwlBump

I'm actually more nervous this time around because most things went smoothly with my son apart from my high blood pressure but I'm borderline high bp anyway. For some reason, I keep thinking it can't happen twice though i know that is daft.

My morning sickness is much sooner this time, last time it didn't start until after my first appointment which must of been 9-10 weeks in 1st pregnancy and I'm 6w+5 and been throwing up for 2 days nows. I didn't really function well before 1pm today due to nausea, vomiting or not being able to eat but having hunger pains.
I've got peppermint tea today which was a god send last time so i'm ging to try that first thing in the morning

I'll live its just not very nice lol

How are you doing today?


----------



## Chris1981

I'm sorry to hear about your morning sickness being so bad! I haven't thrown up yet, but the mildly queasy feeling does seem to be getting worse. I really hope I won't have to throw up when at work, because that would be way too obvious... 
Today I was exhausted. Maybe it's due to changing my asthma medication, I don't know. Either way I am looking forward to the Holiday weekend! I intend to get lots of rest.
Do you have plans for the Holidays?


----------



## OwlBump

Thanks, been sick twice again this morning but it seems to have stopped in time for lunch. Looks like I've lost 1kg in 3 days though which is abit worrying I lost a lot of weight with my first ending up only gaining 8lbs and he was 7lb13oz lol

Fingers crossed yours doesn't get worse for you :) 

I've just got back from a week At my mums. We're home for Christmas Day, luckily hubby for the day off. He's got to work Boxing Day though so I'm taking out son over to hubbys mums house we've got a present giving meet up with his brothers and there family's should be about 30 of us including the kids! Ha

Hope you have a great holiday weekend :)


----------



## Eline

Hi, I just found out this week that I am pregnant and due August 31st :) I have a one year old DS. I have a first ultrasound planned at 8 weeks and look forward to seeing a little heartbeat. I've been having a lot of cramping that I didn't have during my first pregnancy.


----------



## OwlBump

Hi Eline :) Congratulations! Wow not long until you get to see baby's heart beat <3 I have to wait until about 12 weeks bah! lol 

I've had some cramping this time as well but nothing too bad, I've just put it down to growth pains or something as it's not been bad 

Hope you had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## spencerspiece

I ladies. I am due 8th August! I am pregnant with number 4! Excited and nevous this time


----------



## OwlBump

Hi spencerspiece! Congratulations :) 

I've got my booking in appointment on Wednesday kinda exciting


----------



## Chris1981

Congratulations Eline and spencerspiece!!!

I see we're all looking forward to the first ultrasound. Mine's Wednesday. I'm excited, but also nervous. I hope everything is all right and I get to hear a strong heartbeat :thumbup:

I've been having cramping too, not bad enough to have me worried but I'd just as soon do without it. Still, it's for a good cause :cloud9:


----------



## OwlBump

I'm curious Where is everyone from?

I'm from England, we don't get a first scan or to listen to the heartbeat until the 12 week scan unless they send you to the early preg unit for complications :( not sure if HB will be different this time but with my son 3 yeara ago they said its not routine to check if the pee sticks are +


----------



## Chris1981

I'm from The Netherlands.
When they do the first ultrasound here seems to depend on the obstetrician you choose, it differs from practice to practice. At least, so I've been told -this is my first.
Mine is at about eight weeks. Seems extremely early to me, but I assume they know what they're doing ;)


----------



## April12016

[Removed by admin as per the forum rules]


----------



## jasminemarie

Hi! Due August 13th here with baby #2!


----------



## CLF

I am expecting baby number two on August 7th excited but nervous as had pre eclampsia with previous pregnancy.Would be lovely to chat with you all through our pregnancies :laugh2: x


----------



## treasured

Hey ladies!! I'm also looking for buddies! I'm due late August and need some people to chat to as it's my first and I have no idea what to expect haha! Xxx


----------



## jasminemarie

Welcome!


----------

